# Hand position



## psi_radar (Oct 3, 2003)

Curious to know--

When sparring, do you prefer the "standard" kenpo hand position in a neutral bow--forward hand high, rear hand protecting the midsection, or a variant (e.g. both hands high like a boxer)? Please explain why it's your preference.

To start, I like to keep both hands high because I tend to use my legs and elbows a lot to block shots to the midsection, compensating for the lack of hand protection. I also feel I telegraph my rear hand less as a weapon when I've got it up high like that. Plus I just like it. 

Pete


----------



## Ender (Oct 3, 2003)

your elbows should be above your ears.


----------



## chaosomega (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *your elbows should be above your ears. *



I might actually try that!


----------



## WhiteTiger (Oct 4, 2003)

Back hand just below chin level, front hand 2 or 3 inches lower then the back hand.  The back hand blocks high, front hand blocks low.  Slightly more closed-off stance


----------



## MJS (Oct 4, 2003)

I prefer more of a boxing type hand position.  I have tried the others that were mentioned and I find that this position works best for me.  I also like to use the elbows for the body shots, as well as some of the shots to the face.  Of course, during sparring, you want to use caution with the elbows, due to the fact that they can hurt the other persons hand, but for the street, why not use them!

Mike


----------



## Kempo Guy (Oct 4, 2003)

What type of sparring are we talking about here?
If it's full-contact e.g. with gloves, then I'd prefer a boxing type postition... I've come to adopt a hand position similar to the "crazy monkey" defense used by Matt Thornton and his gym (SBG), i.e. keeping both hands up by the forehead with the back of the hands facing out. Actually I learned this type of defense from my old Xing Yi teacher for use in Lei Tai (platform fighting) and was quite surprised when I discovered the similarity to SBG's crazy monkey.  In any event, this will allow me to deflect blows quite easily in order for me to enter to either clinch and/or throw the opponent.

KG


----------



## psi_radar (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm referring to flowing, full-body sparring. Never heard of "platform fighting." What's that all about?


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 6, 2003)

The closer I get, the higher the hands get.  I tend to start with the back hand high and lead hand low or middle height zone.

-MB


----------



## kenpo12 (Oct 6, 2003)

I generally keep my lead hand haning down and use the shoulder to protect my face and keep my rear hand up by my chin.  I also never keep my hands totally static in that position while sparring, there is always some movement.


----------



## Elfan (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *your elbows should be above your ears. *



Thats the funniest thing I have read all week (and true too)!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ob2c (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *your elbows should be above your ears. *



That sounds like the aptly named Ninjitsu "Receiver Position" (there really is such a thing- would I lie to you?)!

My hand position changes depending on who I'm fighting, range, how I feel, whether I'm baiting, etc. But I've never tried the 'Receiver'.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by Michael Billings _*
> The closer I get, the higher the hands get.  -MB *



Ahhhhh mental not..... hands High when in close, groin open and sweeps open.

THANKS!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by psi_radar _*
> Curious to know--   When sparring, do you prefer the "standard" kenpo hand position in a neutral bow--forward hand high, rear hand protecting the midsection, or a variant (e.g. both hands high like a boxer)? Please explain why it's your preference.   Pete
> *



When teaching new student, I use our "standard" front hand high, rear hand low as a point of reference.  However, this is "freestyle" and the focus shifts from hypothetical to reality since you are now "live" and not "shadow boxing".

In [FREE] style, I rarely worry about technical details other than effective movement.  The student is FREE to develop his/her own STYLE that works for him/her.  Now if the student is getting tagged constantly then help is necessary but other than that if it works for them they can do what ever they want and hold their hands however they want.  If they hold their hands high and are getting kicked in the groin constantly.... believe me the hands change by them selves....LOL

:asian:


----------

